# Usa



## Blake Bowden (Aug 2, 2009)

Where will we be in  3 1/2 years?


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 2, 2009)

Nowhere close to what the Founding Fathers envisioned or laid out...


----------



## RJS (Aug 2, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> Nowhere close to what the Founding Fathers envisioned or laid out...



+1


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 2, 2009)

Roger that!  :0(


----------



## C_Cabra (Aug 2, 2009)

I think Republicans will be able to gain seats in congress in the next few election cycles and put checks and balances back into this government. I think any damage that will be done will be done in the next year. After that I think it will be business as usual.  Not much difference between Democrat or Republican presidents with a divided House and Senate IMO.

Presidents really don't wield much power without a congress that will rubber stamp their desires.


----------



## owls84 (Aug 2, 2009)

C_Cabra said:


> Presidents really don't wield much power without a congress that will rubber stamp their desires.



I am glad that someone listened in American Government Class.


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 3, 2009)

owls84 said:


> I am glad that someone listened in American Government Class.



+1.


----------



## JBD (Aug 3, 2009)

owls84 said:


> I am glad that someone listened in American Government Class.




Yeah well you boys are showin your age - - - - think again about what get taught these days - - - you would be sorely disappointed

Here is part of the answer to the OP's question though  http://tinyurl.com/n49fm4


----------



## rhitland (Aug 3, 2009)

blake said:


> Where will we be in  3 1/2 years?



Just fine and dandy! The people get what they want and they want progress.


----------



## LRG (Aug 3, 2009)

JBD said:


> Yeah well you boys are showin your age - - - - think again about what get taught these days - - - you would be sorely disappointed
> 
> Here is part of the answer to the OP's question though American flags will keep flying in Clearwater - St. Petersburg Times


 
Goes to show you where they want us to be.


----------



## C_Cabra (Aug 3, 2009)

JBD said:


> Yeah well you boys are showin your age - - - - think again about what get taught these days - - - you would be sorely disappointed
> 
> Here is part of the answer to the OP's question though  American flags will keep flying in Clearwater - St. Petersburg Times



I'm not sure exactly how to take your comment brother.

I must admit I am only 34 but I went to elementary school, high school, and college in conservative states under republican Governors with Republican Presidents in the white house with the exception of the first few Clinton years. I had straight As in my Government and History classes in High School and went on to study in college to be a High School History teacher.  I went to conservative churches and lived in coservative communities with conservative values.  I also trend Republican in politcal elections although I like to think of myself as Libertarian.

So if you are somehow insinuating I am the product of a liberal education and I don't know how the government operates I am afraid you are mistaken.

I am pretty sure the bicameral legislature and the checks and balances between the Legislative and Executive branches exist the way I described them for a long long time now. I suspect that they are the same now as when you were taught about them in school...


----------



## RedTemplar (Aug 3, 2009)

C_Cabra said:


> I'm not sure exactly how to take your comment brother.
> 
> I must admit I am only 34 but I went to elementary school, high school, and college in conservative states under republican Governors with Republican Presidents in the white house with the exception of the first few Clinton years. I had straight As in my Government and History classes in High School and went on to study in college to be a High School History teacher.  I went to conservative churches and lived in coservative communities with conservative values.  I also trend Republican in politcal elections although I like to think of myself as Libertarian.
> 
> ...



Attaboy, Cabra. You sound like one of my students.


----------

